# J.G.Graves



## tcj

Hello to all,My first time posting on this section of the forum although have visited a few times for a read.

I have this pocket watch that has been stuck in the bottom of my drawer for about fifteen years which i suppose is a shame.It belonged to a family member who passed it onto my Dad and when he passed away it came to me.The front glass and key are both missing and i thought it about time i did something about it although i haven`t a clue where to start{other than with you Guys}.Anyway here are some photo`s.





































Any help on sourcing a glass and key would be very much appreciated.Thanks for your time.......................Terry


----------



## Shangas

They're called CRYSTALS. A watchmaker of good competence ought to be able to find a replacement for you.

As for keys, I understand you can buy them off of eBay in big bunches. Just a matter of finding the key that works.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hi, Terry, the case has the lion for sterling silver at the top. The LH mark is the assay mark for Chester (3 sheaves of corn and a sword in a shield...Chester office closed in 1962).

The date letter (RH mark) appears to be an upper case Q, which would suggest either 1834, or 1899. Looking more closely it appears that the tail of the Q is a curly tail that denotes 1899, the 1834 tail comes from underneath the letter, and it should also have a Queens head with it.

I can't make out the makers mark, (centre) but there is more info  here  and on other Google searches for hallmarks.

I'm sure others will be along to add more shortly. Nice watch BTW!


----------



## a6cjn

I think the Graves 'express lever' is one of the most common English pocket watches, they must have been made in their thousands which means spares should not be impossible to find and your example was assayed in Chester in 1899










This one is a year earlier with blued hands

The crystal should be a straightforward fix as they are easy to get at and measure acurately

If you clean out the gunge with a drop of lighter fuel, you should be able to push out the hinge pin and detach the movement and then put the case in an ultra sound cleaner (or use a toothbrush and fairy liquid)










As you probably know, the hands are set by using the key and there was a guy on flea bay who had a huuge range of crystals and keys.

Loads of these are now being scrapped for the silver case but there are collectors of Chester silver (the Assay Office was closed in 1962)so the watch will always have some value

Be nice to see it get a full refurb

Chris


----------



## tcj

Thanks for all the info Guys.Will see what i can find and will certainly let you know how i get on.Again Thanks.................Terry


----------



## AlanJohn

That watch could be the brother of the Graves English Lever I have. That is a chester hall mark also, and has sheffield marked on the face. Mine is 1910.


----------



## Dick Browne

Funnily enough, I've just bought this exact same watch today - I can reveal that you need key no.7!

Mine was also assayed in Chester, but in 1901.

I serviced a Kay & Co watch for a friend last night and it also has the same movement; as has already been mentioned, it's not a rare movement 

Lovely watch


----------



## tcj

Thanks again to all.Been very busy with one thing and another so not had the chance to do much about the watch other than a quick look on the bay.I have noticed there are bunches of keys for sale there and a chance one of them will fit but knowing my luck i`m not so sure.I did put a silly bid in for one i found thinking i could use the crystal and key but lost the bid anyway.I`m in no rush so i`ll get around to it when i`m at a loss for something to do.Cheers.....................Terry


----------



## a6cjn

Check out Item number: 200648593024 on Flea bay

Should find one that will fit out of that lot









To get an exact fit into a bezel ('cos sometimes they are not exactly round) you can gently grind them by using wet & dry paper stuck to a strip of timber. Mind you I have seen a crystal which was way oversize ground down on a belt sander 

Check out the guy's other stuff for useful bits and pieces

Chris


----------

